# 2 primary surgeons during same surgery???



## Sbisc723 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can someone one tell me how I can bill for 2 surgeons from the same practice during the same surgey both as primary surgeons for 2 different procedures? Each dr performs their own procedure and the other dr assists him.  Its like they are doing to primary surgeries at the same time (both orthopedists)


----------



## capricew (Apr 23, 2010)

Each doctor has to dictate the portion they did as primary surgeon separately.   Therefore you have two op notes, and bill each separately for each doctor.  If they are completely diff procedures that would not hit a cci edit, you should have no problem.


----------

